# Long Hair on Sides



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you just leave this long hair on the sides? I trim when it gets too long on her belly but wasn't sure about this area. Thanks!
Jules


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure why you would trim it? Or trim her belly fur? 

Her belly fur being trimmed is most likely why her coat looks unbalanced..a look I am currently longing to grow out on one of my girls who needed to be shaved for an ultrasound.

If you do decide to trim it, please have an experienced groomer show you how it is done.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

AmberSunrise said:


> Not sure why you would trim it? Or trim her belly fur?
> 
> Her belly fur being trimmed is most likely why her coat looks unbalanced..a look I am currently longing to grow out on one of my girls who needed to be shaved for an ultrasound.
> 
> If you do decide to trim it, please have an experienced groomer show you how it is done.


Maggie will grow belly fur down past her elbows. We trim it, scissors only, to keep it tidy. Maybe it is just a preference in showing or an age thing. I am attaching a couple of pics. Please excuse not having the entire dog but I am trying not to use someone's dog without their permission.
The dog on the blue background has longer fur, but when I watched the judge run his hands on his sides I don't see the same length of fur.
The other dog has very tidy belly fur and I don't see the long hair. This is more the look I am going for. We don't show and live in a very wet environment so I want to keep her looking as kept as I can.
Thanks for any input.
Jules


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hopefully someone who prefers the look you are going for will see this post and provide guidance...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To answer your question - I have not had a dog grow "jacket" fur that long.

The feathers on the belly MAY grow that long and most people either used thinning shears or a stripping knife to lightly shorten/clean that up. <= That's usually older dogs.

The two pictures you posted - the one I suspect is a mature dog (4+ years old) and the other is likely between 15 months and 3 years old. That's the difference when it comes to the length of coat. Not sure how old your dog is... + being spayed/neutered will have an impact. 

This is my 2 year old - who I typically see as more short coated than his dad at the same age. His dad at the same age - his belly fur was a lot shorter. 

The below pic is his dad when he was about 5 years old. <= And judge at that show advised me to trim up on his coat more than I did so he could blend more with dogs 1/2 his age while competing against them.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> To answer your question - I have not had a dog grow "jacket" fur that long.
> 
> The feathers on the belly MAY grow that long and most people either used thinning shears or a stripping knife to lightly shorten/clean that up. <= That's usually older dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kate and for providing pictures also. Beautiful dogs!! Yes, Maggie does have longer hair on her flanks than I have seen. It is straight and long, not the fuzzy stuff I have seen associated with spay coat but I guess it could present is various ways. She was spayed at about 21 months.
Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> Thanks Kate and for providing pictures also. Beautiful dogs!! Yes, Maggie does have longer hair on her flanks than I have seen. It is straight and long, not the fuzzy stuff I have seen associated with spay coat but I guess it could present is various ways. She was spayed at about 21 months.
> Jules


You can use thinning shears or a stripping knife to shorten it up - if it bothers you.

Stripping knife - usually is used for a more subtle effect. Thinning shears still may create an trimmed look.

Spay coat isn't just the fuzzy stuff. It is also super long and super full coats... that I've seen.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> You can use thinning shears or a stripping knife to shorten it up - if it bothers you.
> 
> Stripping knife - usually is used for a more subtle effect. Thinning shears still may create an trimmed look.


Thanks for your advice. I will try a very small amount and see how it goes.
Jules


----------

